
18 Months Ago, I Made the Biggest Mistake of My Life - uditgoenka
18 Months ago, I made the biggest mistake of my professional career.<p>I screwed up.<p>More than that, I am terrified to share this story here openly as I don&#x27;t know how most of you will react, but regardless I still want to share because it can help save a lot of Founders who fall into the trap of people&#x27;s sweet words.<p>Everything went down the drain all because of one person.<p>I started working on my dream project, FunnelBake, roughly two years ago.<p>I met someone wrong who pushed me to launch FunnelBake when I was not even ready.<p>The person pressurized into launching and showing me big dreams, and sadly, I fell for his trap.<p>The software was unbaked and was not ready, and the person knew, and yet he pushed me to launch the software.<p>That&#x27;s when I made the biggest mistake of my life destroying my reputation because of that one person who collected his cheque, moved, and didn&#x27;t give a crap about me.<p>That&#x27;s when I realized, some people are cruel, and I wondered how many other SaaS founders are going through the same.<p>That lead to the birth of PitchGround<p>I told myself, I will never let any other SaaS founder suffer ever.<p>Some people don&#x27;t give a f*ck about you since all they care about is their commission.<p>One year ago today, I had launched PitchGround with the motive to help SaaS Founders genuinely.<p>In the very first year, we have helped them raise over $1.1m in revenue.<p>My team has also played significant support during this entire journey.<p>I genuinely hope that my story can help all the SaaS founders, and many people reading this post make a better decision in life. Don&#x27;t rush, keep patience, and do all your due diligence.
======
karmakaze
Clickbait title for PitchGround

~~~
uditgoenka
Not everything is clickbait in the world. If that were the case, we won't have
failure and success stories in the world.

